# First attempt at weathering



## Ranger

guys this is my very first attempt at weathering, i've been wanting to try it so i used this boxcar as my guinea pig. I used a brush and some acrylic paint (i do not currently own an airbrush kit). I am asking for all your feedback on this (good or bad) and i am open to any and all suggestions for future weathering attempts.


----------



## tjcruiser

Looks rusty to me! :thumbsup:


----------



## New Berlin RR

Looks horrid......as in horridly rusted out....nice work for a start!! what the heck did you do...leave it in the lake for a few years?


----------



## Ranger

Thanks guys.


New Berlin RR said:


> Looks horrid......as in horridly rusted out....nice work for a start!! what the heck did you do...leave it in the lake for a few years?


 HaHa yea it looks like its been sitting for a long time.


----------



## swiggy

looks very good, maybe some scratches on the side where the door would slide.......other than that.................excellent job:thumbsup:


----------



## Shaunjr89

That looks Great.:thumbsup:


----------



## raleets

I haven't tried my hand yet at weathering rolling stock, but I've got some junk cars that could be used for practice.
Maybe one of these days I'll give it a shot and hope they turn out as good as yours.
Nice job!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## Carl

Weathering looks great


----------



## Ranger

Thanks everyone for the compliments. Now to start my second weathering project, pictures to come soon.


----------



## jonyb

Looks pretty good....


----------



## Ranger

i was able to weather a couple boxcars this past weekend. I think i did a little better with these two.


----------



## swiggy

excellent:worshippy:
..................just excellent


----------



## bwoogie

Looks good. I especially like the champion car


----------



## New Berlin RR

I think the champion car is my fave


----------



## Ranger

got a few more off the weathering list.


----------



## kingred58

wow - truly realistic. My fav is the ATSF car.

No airbrush experience here either. How did you do the acrylic (wash? drybrush?) What colors did you use?

Keep 'em coming - getting me motivated to try a few.

Kingred


----------



## Ranger

i used an acrylic color called russet. Basically what i do is brush it on sections at a time. Let it dry just a little then take a papertowel and wipe the paint off. Add another coat and wipe it off again. That seems to give it the stained look. The final coat i put on just a little bit lighter, then take a damp papertowel and just lightly rub the section painted. that way it stays darker along the seams and lighter on the panels and also gives the rust spots the uneven texture look.


----------



## tjcruiser

You've certainly gotten the hang of it, Ranger ... cars looks nice! Uhh .. well ... old and rusty, actually ... But you know what I mean!

TJ


----------



## Ranger

Thanks TJ


----------



## Ranger

Been awhile since i did any weathering so i decided to weather some of my hoppers. I tried to stay on the lighter side with the Alaska, NYC, and the Conrail. The Lehigh Portland Cement i went a little heavier.


----------



## tjcruiser

Looks nice. Rust happens!

A suggestion, if I may ... Rust tends to follow rain streaks, which run vertically down vertical faces, building up in nooks and crannies where the water collects. You might consider adding a few more vertical streaks to the weathering ... I see more horizontal streaking on yours.

Just a thought ...

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Ranger

tjcruiser said:


> Looks nice. Rust happens!
> 
> A suggestion, if I may ... Rust tends to follow rain streaks, which run vertically down vertical faces, building up in nooks and crannies where the water collects. You might consider adding a few more vertical streaks to the weathering ... I see more horizontal streaking on yours.
> 
> Just a thought ...
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> TJ


TJ you are right. I had noticed that after i had posted the pics. I am going to fix that tomorrow. These seem to be a little more difficult to get just right vs. The boxcars
That i had done.


----------



## Ranger

TJ,

I tried to get rid of the horizontal streaks and put some vertical ones in there. I got this one done today, before i go to the next one how does this look now?


----------



## KAL5

looks very nice


----------



## Ranger

Thanks KAL5!


----------



## Big Ed

Looks fine.....though the wheels look too new.


----------



## Ranger

big ed said:


> Looks fine.....though the wheels look too new.


Thanks! The wheels are next.


----------



## tjcruiser

NOW you're talkin'! That looks very realistic. Nice work!

TJ


----------



## Ranger

tjcruiser said:


> NOW you're talkin'! That looks very realistic. Nice work!
> 
> TJ


Awesome! I`ll get the others done this weekend.


----------



## Hondarado

Great job...Like Big Ed said only the wheels and you have mastered this...:thumbsup:


----------



## Ranger

Thanks!


----------



## Southern

They are looking great Ranger. Just do not for get the wheels.


----------



## Ranger

Southern said:


> They are looking great Ranger. Just do not for get the wheels.


Thanks! The wheels are being done today. Will have pictures this evening.


----------



## Southern

When i did the wheels on some I did not take them out of the trucks. It dose not look right . I will fix it in t few years.


----------



## Ranger

Worked on the others tonight and got all the trucks done.


----------



## tjcruiser

Those look fabulous. Uhh ... well ... terrible, actually ... all covered in rust!!!

Nice work, Ranger!

TJ


----------



## Ranger

Thanks! I am going to experiment with weathering my first engine next. I am going to start out with a light weathering first to see how it will turn out. Hopefully it will look nice.


----------



## broox

From what i've seen in this thread, you'll have no probs with your engine!


----------



## Big Ed

Did you do the inside of the trucks?
I am no way an expert but think the wheels could use a little black powdered/chalked in to them? To break up the rust a little?
What did you use to rust them paint? You know that they sell a rust liquid? 
Just brush it on, and wait to see how it looks the more you put on the rustier it gets.

This picture is what the rust liquid makes it look like, these have been darkened some after the rust coating. The rust liquid also works on car bodies.

N scale.












The cars are looking good.
Nice and rusty.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ranger

broox said:


> From what i've seen in this thread, you'll have no probs with your engine!


Thanks!!



big ed said:


> Did you do the inside of the trucks?
> I am no way an expert but think the wheels could use a little black powdered/chalked in to them? To break up the rust a little?
> What did you use to rust them paint? You know that they sell a rust liquid?
> Just brush it on, and wait to see how it looks the more you put on the rustier it gets.
> 
> This picture is what the rust liquid makes it look like, these have been darkened some after the rust coating. The rust liquid also works on car bodies.
> 
> N scale.
> 
> View attachment 22587
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cars are looking good.
> Nice and rusty.:thumbsup:


Did you do the inside of the trucks? i did a little bit

What did you use to rust them paint? yes, acrylic paint called russet

You know that they sell a rust liquid? No, i did not know that but now that i do i am going get some and redo the trucks. I like how it looks on the picture you attached. That's what i want mine to look like. Would you happen to know the name of the paint you used?


----------



## Carl

Very nice weathering work.


----------



## Big Ed

I like Doctor Ben's weathering products.

The site,
http://www.debenllc.com/servlet/the-Doctor-Ben%27s-Scale-Consortium/Categories

A bottle (or can) last a long time. I have bottles I see he has cans/jars now.

It is not like paint at all it is a wash, a real thin liquid you just dab/brush it on. The only thing is you won't see the results till after it drys then if it is not to your liking you just apply more. It is best to apply a little then let it dry as you can always add more.

Ben has a lot of weathering products check them out. I think the site has a how to do section too.

I had mine for a long time but I don't weather too much.
These bottles are probably from when he started selling them.
Last forever just shake it up good and often when your using them.
They are based with Isopropanol alcohol.
There are similar products out there that do the same thing.

Edit,
I guess he doesn't have a how to do on the site but I see that some come with a how to do book now.


----------



## Ranger

Thanks Carl!

Big ed thanks for the info, i am going to get some of that to use


----------



## Big Ed

Ranger said:


> Thanks Carl!
> 
> Big ed thanks for the info, i am going to get some of that to use


Check out using chalk for weathering.
The first site I came upon, there are a ton of you tubes on the subject too.


http://modeltrains.about.com/od/modelrailroadtrains/ss/weatheringwithchalks.htm


Like your cement car, though the rust looks fine the car would also have a lot of cement dust on them. I don't know how the chalk would work on your light colored car to simulate the cement dust. But if it was a darker car the dust would stand out. A finishing touch.

I just picked up a bunch off e bay. They do sell train chalk kits but I wanted the colors. I got these for around $15 bucks. Though the one lot I got had 2 48 color kits for $15. 96 sticks total.
Just shave some of and dust it on with a brush, when your finished just spray a sealer on. Best part about it (along with that weathering liquid I posted) is if you don't like the results just wet it and take it off. Then just do it again.


----------



## Ranger

Ok very first attempt at weathering engines(haven't done the trucks yet). Please be gentle


----------



## tjcruiser

Pics are dark ... a bit hard to see your detailing. Sorry.


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Pics are dark ... a bit hard to see your detailing. Sorry.



Ditto.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Ranger

sorry guys..Let's try these maybe they are a better.


----------



## Big Ed

Man your really going to town "wrecking" your locomotives.

I can't make my hand do that to my O.

HO & N maybe but not O.

The fuel tank on the first one needs some rust.

They look nice and rusty.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ranger

Thanks! I overlooked the fuel tank, will have to go back and do that one. I'm going to do the rest of my engines with some light weathering only to mimic everyday use. When i get some of that doctor ben's i'm going to do the trucks.


----------



## tjcruiser

Ranger,

Still a problem with your pics ... All I see are some pics of a real NS diesel loco along its tracks. Can you post some photos of your model, instead, please?!?



(Weathering looks FABULOUS ... you've really approached this skiil greatly!)

TJ


----------



## Ranger

Thanks TJ!!


----------



## Big Ed

Are the hand rails on the engines metal?

Some are crooked, gently bend them back so they are straight.
If your getting some of that rust I mentioned wait till you get it and shake it real well and lightly brush/dab some on the hand rail and those support bars.

Then try some on the wheels and trucks. Just go in little stages and let it dry if you need some more just add more.
If you don't like what you did just wet it and wipe it off and start all over.

As your using the rust liquid just make sure you keep shaking/stirring/mixing it up as it does settle fairly quick. (I work right out of the bottle)

Think about some chalk too. They do sell trains colors.
They also sell train colors in powder form if you don't want the hassle of shaving the chalk sticks.
I will see if I can find the link for you.
Be right back.


----------



## Big Ed

Back.

Check out the Weathering kits on this site in e bay, all these are is chalk, but in a powder form.
He lists them as for O or HO or G scale, but they look like the same kits to me. Some of the weights are just a little different, I don't see how the powder would be different for different scales?
He is just probably trying to get all different scales RR people to buy it.


http://stores.ebay.com/Stoney-Mounta...sub=2058453011

Another member (NIMT) says he uses these, I never bought them.


----------



## Big Ed

If you are getting that rust liquid wait before you paint the trucks wheels and tank on the bottom, just try the rust liquid.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ranger

big ed said:


> Are the hand rails on the engines metal?
> 
> Some are crooked, gently bend them back so they are straight.
> If your getting some of that rust I mentioned wait till you get it and shake it real well and lightly brush/dab some on the hand rail and those support bars.
> 
> Then try some on the wheels and trucks. Just go in little stages and let it dry if you need some more just add more.
> If you don't like what you did just wet it and wipe it off and start all over.
> 
> As your using the rust liquid just make sure you keep shaking/stirring/mixing it up as it does settle fairly quick. (I work right out of the bottle)
> 
> Think about some chalk too. They do sell trains colors.
> They also sell train colors in powder form if you don't want the hassle of shaving the chalk sticks.
> I will see if I can find the link for you.
> Be right back.


The handrails on the seaboard engine are metal. i agree,i'm going to wait to get the rust liquid then fix the handrails, trucks and wheels.


big ed said:


> Back.
> 
> Check out the Weathering kits on this site in e bay, all these are is chalk, but in a powder form.
> He lists them as for O or HO or G scale, but they look like the same kits to me. Some of the weights are just a little different, I don't see how the powder would be different for different scales?
> He is just probably trying to get all different scales RR people to buy it.
> 
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/Stoney-Mounta...sub=2058453011
> 
> Another member (NIMT) says he uses these, I never bought them.


i will check that out thanks!



big ed said:


> If you are getting that rust liquid wait before you paint the trucks wheels and tank on the bottom, just try the rust liquid.:thumbsup:


will do. i am wanting it to look like the picture of yours.


----------



## Ranger

Update: After a little weathering techniques research on the internet i decided to redo my Norfolk Southern engine. I wanted to try a body wash after reading about it. I think this looks a little better than my previous weathering job(at least to me it does) Any thoughts?


----------



## txdyna65

It looks really good to me too Ranger, I havent tried any weathering yet, but have been following your thread and a few others on how to do it, so keep posting pics of your progress and what you're using how you're doing it to help me along when I finally get to it


----------



## Ranger

Thanks! On this one here I used acrylic paint and watered it down. Works good but requires a lot of time and patience. As soon as my doctor bens weathering product order gets here I'm going to try an engine with that.


----------



## Big Ed

Did you take off the weathering you had on to redo it?
Or just go over it?

Looks good, the wheels look like you already added some rust?


----------



## Ranger

big ed said:


> Did you take off the weathering you had on to redo it?
> Or just go over it
> Looks good, the wheels look like you already added some rust?


I removed all the previous weathering and started over .

The wheels i did with watered down brown, gray, and black acrylic paint. The end result was how it looks in the pics. I was surprised at how close it looked to rust.


----------



## Big Ed

They do look rusted.

A few months from now you will be making threads on how to weather.
AKA.....Weather King.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ranger

Thanks big ed!


----------



## New Berlin RR

Lookin good on both!!!


----------



## Ranger

Thanks New Berlin RR


----------



## Carl

Like your weathering.


----------



## Ranger

Thanks carl


----------



## Ranger

Got these done today..

The NS loco i added some soot at the vents and did the bottom to have it look like it had been thru some snow.












































The conrail engine i stayed on the lighter side and just added some black soot along the vents and exhausts and weathered the trucks and fuel tank.(the previous owner went a little heavy with the glue on the handrails, will have to clean that up and get it fixed next)


----------



## tjcruiser

Ranger,

Couple of those pics are superb. Hard to tell we're looking at a model ... looks REAL!

Well done!

TJ


----------



## Ranger

Thanks TJ!!


----------



## New Berlin RR

Looking superb!! half tempted to send you one of mine to do like that!!! thats just epic looking!!


----------



## Ranger

New Berlin RR said:


> Looking superb!! half tempted to send you one of mine to do like that!!! thats just epic looking!!


Thanks! Got two more i'm working on now. Hopefully will be able to post pics tonight or tomorrow.

It is real easy to do this. All you need is some brown, black, and gray acrylic paint. A bowl to mix the paint you want to use at the time with some water, a small paint brush, and a paper towel. oh and some patience.
I will try to do a step by step process on one of my engines and post the pictures on here in the next week or two.


----------



## Ranger

Got this CSX engine finished today.


----------



## alman

Ranger said:


> Got this CSX engine finished today.





Great weathering job !


----------



## Big Ed

Looking good Weather Prince.:thumbsup:
Your not Weather King yet, but your getting there.
Did you get to use Ben's yet?

Some recommend when you weather take what your weathering and turn it upside down so when your applying the weathering agent it will drool from the bottom to the top. 
The end result is what rust will do in real life.

Yours are looking better with every post.:thumbsup:
On the snow one maybe some more snow topside?
The latest engine, what is the color of the locomotive? A light Green? White?


----------



## Ranger

Thanks Alman!






big ed said:


> Looking good Weather Prince.:thumbsup:
> Your not Weather King yet, but your getting there.
> Did you get to use Ben's yet??


Thanks! Haven't been able to use it yet, supposed to be here after christmas.



big ed said:


> Some recommend when you weather take what your weathering and turn it upside down so when your applying the weathering agent it will drool from the bottom to the top.
> The end result is what rust will do in real life.


hmm.. i will have to try that on the next one



big ed said:


> Yours are looking better with every post.:thumbsup:
> On the snow one maybe some more snow topside?
> The latest engine, what is the color of the locomotive? A light Green? White?



I will see if i can't get a little more topside on the NS engine. The latest is light gray. It was the camera setting that made it look tinted. Here is a clearer picture.


----------



## txdyna65

Looked at all the pics Ranger, you're doing some great work. Also looking forward to what they look like with the Doctor Ben's. Ive been to that site many times but dont know what each one does. He has pigments, stains and solutions, which did you get?

I want to do buildings as well as locomotives and cars but cant decide what to get.


----------



## Ranger

txdyna65 said:


> Looked at all the pics Ranger, you're doing some great work. Also looking forward to what they look like with the Doctor Ben's. Ive been to that site many times but dont know what each one does. He has pigments, stains and solutions, which did you get?
> 
> I want to do buildings as well as locomotives and cars but cant decide what to get.


Thanks! i got grimy dusty buff weathering solution, instant age and weathered rust solution to start off with. It came today so i might try it out this weekend.


----------



## txdyna65

Hey Ranger any updates? Was wanting to see how your Doctor Bens turned out. Im trying to get up the courage to do a couple of mine. Ive got the same solutions you have and have used them on buildings, just not any cars or locomotives yet.


----------



## Ranger

Havent tried it out yet. I put my HO scale on the back burner for now to Work on the n scale layout.


----------



## txdyna65

pffft how dare you lol


----------



## usmiladim

Ranger said:


> guys this is my very first attempt at weathering, i've been wanting to try it so i used this boxcar as my guinea pig. I used a brush and some acrylic paint (i do not currently own an airbrush kit). I am asking for all your feedback on this (good or bad) and i am open to any and all suggestions for future weathering attempts.


Very Nice Work


----------

